# the next president?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this the next president 

Farghal Abu-Deif Atiya, cafe owner and presidential candidate:
"If I can run my cafe efficiently, why not Egypt - indeed the world?"




I think he could be onto something.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Efficiently! Innovative.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yaaaayy....free shisha for Egyptians worldwide!!!!:tea::tea:


----------

